# Noob generator question please advise



## Wizzard

So I've been lazy and one of those people who always thought ohhh things will never get that bad the stores will be open etc etc. The recent events have become a huge eye opener for me especially the way I see our society act. I live in a small apartment in San Diego, I want to run out and buy a goal zero solar powered generator it's the yeti 1250. It's used at a pawn shop I know zero about solar generators or generators in general. The guy wants $450 for it, my question is will this generator with solar panels keep my refrigerator running if the power goes out for an extended amount of time ? In my mind I think it prob keeps the fridge going for 12 hrs then I charge it some more with the panels and just go back and forth like that ?? My goal is to be able to survive without leaving for 30 days in my apt. Will someone please advise if the yeti gold zero solar generators are the way to go they are so expensive but I want something that performs. Thank you


----------



## Elvis

Unless your fridge is either very small or has an inverter based compressor the Yetti 1250 probably can't handle the compressor's start up surge.


----------



## paraquack

Check the label inside the fridge for the watts is uses; multiply times 3, so if it says 1000 watts, it will probably take 3000 watts to start the motor.
So you would need a 3000 watt solar gen. Possibly even more, maybe a little less. If it says 1000 watts, that means for every one hour of run time, it will consume 1000 watts. So if it runs for 10 minutes then shuts of for 20 minutes before starting again, it will consume 333.3 watts per hour, times 24 hours. 
You need to find the watts, and find out how many minute it actually runs and haw many off minutes and do the math.
If the label gives amps multiple times 120 for the watts. My side by side fridge say 11.6 amps = 1392 watts consummed every running hour. 
Start up "surge" draw is the biggest part of running things like fridges or air compressors because they take a lot to start up. 
If the 1250 is the watts it can put out, it probably won't work for a normal size fridge. 
You would need a fridge that says 350 watts or so (about 3 amps)
Hope this does mess you up!


----------



## Wizzard

I took a pic of the label but I don't understand and how do I post the pic of the label ?


----------



## MountainGirl

Wizzard said:


> ...My goal is to be able to survive without leaving for 30 days in my apt. ...


Any fridge big enough to hold 30 days worth of perishables probably pulls a lot of juice. 
Plan B: Survive without electricity if it comes to that.
Do you have some canned goods on hand that dont require cooking? (And a hand can-opener?)
$450 / 30 days = $1.50 day. Dunno how you feel about canned tuna, but it will keep you alive. 
Get the kind packed in oil; your body needs the fats.
Good luck, Wizzard.


----------



## Wizzard

I'm good on sardines nut butter beef jerky etc etc but I have a wife and child and a decent stock of frozen meat that I don't want to go bad


----------



## Wizzard

I think my fridge is 780 watts but I can't figure out how to post a pic of the label to make sure I'm right how do u post pics please


----------



## MountainGirl

Wizzard said:


> I'm good on sardines nut butter beef jerky etc etc but I have a wife and child and a decent stock of frozen meat that I don't want to go bad


Ok.
Forget about posting the pic - just type out what the fridge label says. ____watts _____amps


----------



## MountainGirl

This might be helpful
(I haven't watched it)


----------



## Wizzard

Amana full load amp 6.5 60hz/1 phase/115v Model a8rxngfxd01


----------



## paulag1955

As has already been said, it's doubtful that a 1250 watt generator could handle the start up load of an average refrigerator. That being said, I know you can get some sort of "soft start" device for RV AC units so that you can run it with either a smaller solar setup or a smaller generator. You could check into that to see if it's something you could possible use with your refrigerator.


----------



## Wizzard

Oh I will look into that as well so do any of you recommend the yeti line ? Or are there other solar generators that work just as well they want 1900 bucks for the 1400 model and 3000 dollars for the 3000 model


----------



## MountainGirl

My opinion is the yeti 1250 wont handle the fridge for what you need it to do, but now that you have some data posted - others may be able to advise differently.
Best of luck, stay safe!
MG


----------



## MountainGirl

Wizzard said:


> ...l so do any of you recommend the yeti line ?


I dont recommend any Yeti product since their anti-gun virtue signaling in 2018.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20180427/nra-statement-on-yeti


----------



## Wizzard

Interesting!! So what do you recommend I do mountain girl can you steer me in the right direction are there other solar powered generators out there


----------



## MountainGirl

Wizzard said:


> Interesting!! So what do you recommend I do mountain girl can you steer me in the right direction are there other solar powered generators out there


I have no recommendations for your application; others here may.
.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maybe spring for a dorm-size fridge to use in a grid-down scenario. Better yet, a 12v cooler like a Koolatron, Dometic, Engel or Costway. This way you avoid the losses incurred when converting 12vdc to 120vac.

Or simply don't rely on having a fridge when the lights go out.


----------



## Chiefster23

Even if the Yeti could handle the start surge, the battery in the unit is way too small. You would get very little run time on the battery. Short answer, no. The yeti will not keep your fridge in operation.


----------



## Smitty901

Solar power generator is not going to cut it. Maybe run some lights for you charge your phones, run Tv radio and not even all of those at once. Won't do much of anything with out plenty of sun.


----------



## Slippy

Wizzard said:


> Interesting!! So what do you recommend I do mountain girl can you steer me in the right direction are there other solar powered generators out there


@Wizard

86 your obsession with a "solar generator". Unless you are going to go all out with a true Off Grid Solar Power System, the Goal Zero Yeti is nothing but a conversation piece for granola crunching upper middle class weekend campers who drive Subaru's and shop at REI.

For $450 you can buy a very nice gas/propane dual fuel generator w/4500 watts. I suggest the dual fuel and use exclusively propane unless you are able to find 100% Gas with No Ethanol. Being in CA, I doubt that will be the case.

If you're worried about noise, be prepared to drop about $1000 for a quieter Inverter Generator. Good luck.

https://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-dual-fuel-portable-generator/


----------



## Chiefster23

Slip! The OP sez he lives in a small apartment. That pretty much eliminates a gas or propane genny. He pretty much has zero options based on his apartment residence.


----------



## Wizzard

Well I live in an apartment and the patio is 30-40 feet from the fridge so with a dual fuel generator I would have to run all the cords through the apartment outside right is that how that would work ?


----------



## Chiefster23

Where are you planning to store gas in an apartment? Even on a balcony, I’m pretty sure you would be violating codes (not to mention it would be pretty damned dangerous)


----------



## Wizzard

Your correct so the solar yeti is my only option and if I save up maybe go for the 1400 or 3000. This seems to be the only option for me unfortunately


----------



## Wizzard

I hate living here btw, but I have a great job with ups that I like and only 8 yes to retire the day after I’m out of here so so out of here


----------



## Chiefster23

That solar generator (even the larger models) isn’t going to power your fridge very long. The batteries are too small.


----------



## 0rocky

Thanks @MountainGirl for the Yeti/NRA info. I will add Yeti to the growing list of companies whose products I will no longer purchase.


----------



## 0rocky

Back Pack Hack said:


> Maybe spring for a dorm-size fridge to use in a grid-down scenario. Better yet, a 12v cooler like a Koolatron, Dometic, Engel or Costway. This way you avoid the losses incurred when converting 12vdc to 120vac.
> 
> @Back Pack Hack is correct in that the 12v Fridge/Freezer work well off my solar panel only setup. If you do not open the lid at night they can keep the contents cool/frozen depending on your temperature settings.


----------

